

Minimal UI for Wikipedia (Keyboard Friendly) - minsu
http://buk.io/@en/Earth/0.0001818

======
spiritplumber
Not bad, but it took longer to load than the desktop version on my 2G phone...
there's still some overhead to trim there. Keep it up!

~~~
minsu
Still long way to go. Thanks.

